# secrets of the vatican hidden in library? what about music partitions mass motets



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What if the vatican greatest treasure was music , from beyond , out of this world mass or motets, by anonymous monks?

What about it guys serieously dose anyone a TC user and live in vatican city?

:tiphat:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

deprofundis said:


> What if the vatican greatest treasure was music , from beyond , out of this world mass or motets, by anonymous monks?
> 
> What about it guys serieously dose anyone a TC user and live in vatican city?
> 
> :tiphat:


I do not think they would just let anyone just walk in and take a look.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

The Vatican library burned several times (most recently, I think in the fourteenth century), so the likelihood of there being serious hidden treasures is slim.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> What if the vatican greatest treasure was music , from beyond , out of this world mass or motets, by anonymous monks?
> 
> What about it guys seriously dose anyone a TC user and live in Vatican city?
> 
> :tiphat:


The can't speak for reasons well known.


----------

